# any tips for making wifes TT 225 quattro more economical???



## johnplant (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

My wife drives Audi TT 225 quattro & basically just potters around locally.
She is complaining that it is using more fuel lately and wondered if anyone knows any tip for making it more fuel efficient.

Would chipping it help at all????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF, First thing to check is engine temperature, if the indicated temp is running less than 90, may be thermostat failed & mixture running rich, which will use more fuel. There are other ways of checking temp. let us know what you find.
H.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

johnplant said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife drives Audi TT 225 quattro & basically just potters around locally.
> She is complaining that it is using more fuel lately and wondered if anyone knows any tip for making it more fuel efficient.
> ...


Possibly, but only v. slightly anyway. Not enough to regain the £300 odd quid it would cost to chip it!

If she's only driving around slowly already not much else she can do... buy a diesel!?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Put her on a diet! 
I mean the car :wink: 
Also, have it serviced - new spark plugs, oil change and air filter work wonders on MPG.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, as above a service could help. Also check the tyre pressures as a soft tyre can decrease fuel cosumption.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

If you are pottering about then you can only expect 20 to 25mpg. Do longer journeys and the TT will become more efficient.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

johnplant said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife drives Audi TT 225 quattro & basically just potters around locally.
> She is complaining that it is using more fuel lately and wondered if anyone knows any tip for making it more fuel efficient.
> ...


Don't let her drive it? (I'm taking the piss}
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

